# IVF Wales Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt5



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

happy  about  and


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just marking


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks shell.. just marking for now xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Me too.

Hope all OK?

Sorry really tired looking forward to my week off next week


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just bookmarking, thanks shellebelle


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh ravan sams getting a big boy cant believe hes got size 4 feet already!  guess he needs clarks as hes learning to walk bet they were expensive


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

just popping in to hope you all well  and blooming


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

part 5 already thanks shell

how are all you mummies and mummies to be today?

i have to say the pillow between the legs and under bump is working wonders and i am sleeping 100% better. im in work and gona do some online shopping today, cant advise that enough either lol, im surprised how uncomfy im getting wandering round shops so this seems ideal yet i do have to go to swansea in the next couple of weeks as my mum wants to buy sheets, blankets etc.

our curtains and bits arrived from the states last night and im well please, just got to get a curtain rod now and then luke can drill and do some more bits


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just read the other thread (part4) omg ravan sam is growing quick isnt he, what big feet he has


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey my brain hasnt engaged yet

i almost crashed on ice this morning so be careful all. thankfully my drifting skills came to help and saved me from crashing into a hedge! phew

sideways in the truck was pretty scary though as it wasnt intentional


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Miriam Mothercares Clarks have a 75% sale on baby footware.They should of cost £22.50 and I got them for  £5.00.Bargin.They only had one in his size though,so didnt have a choice what to get!But they are nice.They even took a pic of Sam stood up in his first really shoes,nice for his baby book lol

Kara be careful on the ice lol good job it wasnt Luke   cant wait to see a pic of your nursery.

Morning all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow what a bargain, you know how i love a bargain

i will try and post a pic later or tomorrow of the nursery so far, its a little messy at the moment lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

27 weeks today! wow your ticker seems to be moving really fast


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know how mad is that

i keep setting myself little milestones and very often i forget now how many weeks i am, yep im losing the plot

got another little outfit through the post yesterday and it ha ears lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think im in line to spend alot of money today lol.

just searched and added it all up and gona order it all soon yay yay

mattressess
nursery decor
car seat

now that doesnt seem too much, maybe some more is needed lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy this is the mattress we have chosen

seems a good mattress and mid range price wise so if we do need another at a later date we can get one

http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_55_10751_-1_14053_102380_10001_14053

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

quiet here today and i know im talking to myself but for your ladies would are catching up i have just had a new thing happen

alert alert i have leakage from my boobies. omfg, i actually giggled to myself when i saw it, now i bet your wonder why the hell are you looking at your boobs in work well i just had this funny feeling in my nipples so took a look. god our bodies are amazing bits of kit arent they.

im kinda hoping i dont have to start wearing breast pads yet, any of the ladies who have been pregnant can you advise cause this is yet another new thing i have no idea whatsoever about lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Kara.

I can't really help with your question, but I'm sure someone will be able to.

We're in for the night now, after having a busy day car hunting for Rob.  After looking at really big family cars, we popped into Renault so I could have a look at the megane, and Rob decided he liked it and bought one.  So hopefully we'll have our new car by the weekend  

Hope everyone OK?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i have read that this is common it can happen sooner

Claire glad you got your car sorted


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara you talking to your self made me laugh  hope you spent loads today. sorry unable to help re leaking boobs.

claire wow a new car how fab.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi cheers, i havent really taken anything about leaking boobs, how are you today?

claire woo hoo new car how exciting is that, how you feeling

queenie im glad i made you laugh and yep i spent a far bit online in work time yay


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i read it in 'what to expect when expecting.  you will probably have to wear pads hun, just to protect your clothes and stop embarrassment

Yeah i'm fine, just enjoying day off.

I meant to answer you the other day yeah my con appointment is before scan and he wanted to see me after i think.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara and mini how are you both.

can't wait for monday so looking forward to meeting up with you all.

i've been to cwmbran today to buy my friends little boys first birthday present. then went into marks and bought a lovely meal for dh and i for tea tonight.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Well we got one sorted.  Still need to look at others as my lease car is due for renewal in may.

Rob's now decided that he wants to clear the spare room, which will be the baby's so that he can take his time doing the things that need to be done.  So it doesn't look like I'll be having a relaxing week off    Will have to borrow dad's car to take the old furniture to the tip too.

Michelle hope your feeling OK and having a good day off.

Kara I'm not too bad thanks.  You?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie yeah i'm looking forward to it as well, it seems an age when we last met up

Ooh meal sounds fab, dh fancied cheeseburger and chips tonight

Claire men lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you cancel your cons appointment then?was gona say keep it and have another too

i wish i was off im jealous now lol mind you being in work means im doing less lol

better get some breast pads soon then at least that means the other bras i brought can be use as i havent wore them yet as my nipples show through and i hate the pointy look!

wow claire your hubby is keen, it took me ages to get luke to do anything lol, it took us a good few weeks to clear junk and we still have lots to do so planning ahead is wise if you have alot to do


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie really looking forward to seeing you hun, its been ages and ages hasnt it

you girls are making me hungry.....i want an orange!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No i haven't cancelled i was thinking to go anyway


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quick hi to all you bumps and babies xx 

hope your all keeping well 

kara.. you made me laugh with talking to yourself today LOL !!! and thats no easy feat at the moment xx

mimi.. you confused me i thought who is this newbie who seems to know everyone lol x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

when is your cons app mimi

are you craving oranges kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi i am so pleased i made you laugh, can you tell i was bored and lost the plot

mimi i would go anyway, is it a while before your scan?  if he still wants to see you after the scan they will fit you in, i was shocked when they fitted me in the other day for 4pm the same day

yeah i think the orange cravings are back!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Popsi lol, i thought i'd have a change cos i couldn't stay 40 forever 

Queenie con app on the 12th and scan app on 16th


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Kara I don't think that he's keen, it just takes him so long to do things, that if he doesn't start in the next few weeks it will never get done.  He works shifts too, so unless he does things on his 18 days break he wont have much time.  We need to clear the clutter as well so that will take me a week to go through the stuff in there.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire your dh sounds a little like luke. we had so much clutter, im a hoarder and throwing some of it away was quite hard but it was junk and we just dont have the room, i had boxes of old cards (did keep wedding ones lol) and just general crap, i still need to throw more clothes lol

mimi keep your appointment, the cons are great i have to say. i am being very looked after considering i felt disappointed to start with


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes probably will

I've just bought some clothes from next, i've actually bought maternity lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay what did you buy?

next stuff is great, miriam gave me some maternity jeans and i love them and gona get another pair when i go to swansea. im sat in topshop under the bump jeans in work yet i hve to leave them open as they are starting to dig in a little


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think i hear my bosses car

he might let me go now so see you all later maybe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how are you all?

i came into work late which was nice yay yay and they spent an hour in convo with my boss about their finances! seems they havent a clue which way to turn so i havent a clue what is going on and neither to they. one thing i do know is if i am made redunant they i get a lump sum from them and they have to claim maternity allowance from the goverment. im not concerned to be honest as it pretty much evens out to the same amount over 9 months


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I hope they dont make you redundant Kara (unless its for lots of money lol) I seen my old boss the other day,he had to shut his shop down because business was so bad.Seems to be happening everywhere. Mind you I had a dream last night that I was working in waitrose putting cereal on the shelves lol  

How are all the growing bumps today?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tbh ravan i dont care, they are planning on selling up in the coming year anyway and my plan was to either go back part time after a year or get something closer to home as i spend so much on fuel, i dont care what job i do as i will be doing the best job in the world at home yay yay

luke said my bum is growing to balance my bump lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

now that has just put a wierd pic in my head lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no no my bum isnt as big as my bump lol yet at least. 

my belly line is getting darker lol

so shelf stacking, what a weird thing to dream lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

cant wait to see your bump and your bum now lol

Yep wierd dream,think Sam was saying wake up and feed me!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol is he still waking through the night hun?

i think i have grown since i last saw you which is mental lol, different shape too, like ive swollened a football

im bored in work, boss asked me to do some dusting!!!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

dusting   at least its light work lol

Sams sleeping more in the night now,usually only wales up once,which is nice.....but hes cut out his day time naps,so not getting much done or time to myself.....I dont mind that though,he's growing so fast you'll see a big change tomorrow.....now running all over the place lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah light work but today i remembered my book and wanted a read, might do what i use to as a teenager and just spray some in the air lol oh im naughtie lol

omg he is so gona keep you on your toes now lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy birthday taffy hun

21 again?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy birthday taffy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well i have just raided the cupboards in work and they are bearer than at home but i have found a tin of leek and pot soup which is the other receptionists , im gona have to steal it lol

think im gona have to ask the hospital to change my next scan date and see if i can again have it the day before as next week i could have swapped days but i have mw on wednesday and scan on friday but im working friday and im pretty sure boss is away plus im not sure if i can be arsed to come in afterwards lol

mimi how are you today?

cath hows are you hun and how is max?

taffy any nice plans for today?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks   I have had a lovely birthday - been really spoilt 
Lots of lovely cards, pressies, flowers and cash/vouchers.  Been a busy weekend - 
Spent yesterday de-cluttering and have a nice tidy house for 5 mins, went to Mikes aunty's 40th party last night - so had the in-laws staying over with us, out for lunch with the family today and then had some friends over this afternoon. Now time to put my feet up with a nice cuppa.
Hope everyone else is doing ok. 
x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

happy birthday taffy   cant wait to see all your growing bumps tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

happy birthday taffy. glad that you have had a lovely day


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Taffy


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Taffy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy im so pleased you have been spoilt. 

well i had a little scare earlier, let just say i had blood but thank god it was from my bottom yet seeing it took the wind out of my sails for a second! so yep it seem piles have entered the building or more to the point my butt!ive had them before but not this bad!ouch


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday Taffy


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Taffy.Glad you had a good day


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara if you think they are bad now,wait till you have your baby lol Take my advice and buy a rubber ring now ready for it lol.Hope your ok apart from your bum though lol

Im looking at tickers and OMG Kara 89 days and Taffy 59 days.Cant believe how fast its gone,hope you girls are ready now.

How are all our other bumps?And mums?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

ive been in bed and had a well deserved rest yay thankfully butt problem seems much better today and no more blood just a few little pains. ravan im gona buy a rubber ring for sure and im in no doubt i will need it lol

luke did some more in the nursery last night, he is really getting into it now lol, as you can see he needed a rest lol....he put a massage thing on my nursing chair and was testing it


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

loving the pics Kara

Great to see all the bumps and mums tonight.Thankyou Ladies.Sam says thankyou too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

taffy how are you hun? resting i hope. thinking of you

ive just got up, i got up at 830am for a delivery and then at 1030am for a jab and went back to sleep, had an awful nights sleep so thankfully i wasnt in work lol

got lots to do now so gona have a lovely cuppa and crack on


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello - Just a quickie to let you know I am ok - just teeny Taffy keeping us on our toes!
I went to the Drs yesterday am as I'd been very sick (TMI but like thick black tar - which I now know is from the iron tablets lol!) on Friday, Saturday and Sunday night and had a really bad headache over a few days - which were the 2 things they said to keep an eye out for. 
Blood pressure was raised and urine had protein and glucose again - so Dr sent me straight to hospital to get checked out. They put me on the monitor and did some urgent blood tests etc. I then had to hang around and rest until they came back and then they sent me home. 
They are checking me for cholestatis and pre-eclampsia - which are both pretty nasty from what I've googled - but the good news is despite having virtually all the symptoms I dont have either. Think its just a case of keeping a close eye on me. I have been told to by-pass the GP and midwife in future and phone the hospital direct - as they thought they may not have seen the last of me . 
Just gutted I missed the meet 
Hope everyone else is well 
x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

glad everything is ok Taffy.Rest up now,not long left


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy im glad your ok, i was worried about your yesterday. can you make the next meet in neath or is that a little far for you? im heading up to cardiff within the next month if you fancy a cuppa, if your ok that is 

its good they are looking after all. your sick sounds pretty gross.

can you finish work asap?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy glad your ok you were missed last night

Kara bad night sleeps are suppose to get us ready for the sleepless night ahead lol

Ravan i'm afraid to tell you i've lost my heart to Sam, he is beautiful and friendly i just adore him.

Miriam i wish we had more time to catch up, and i didn't get any cuddle time with maia.  Next time!

Hi to everyone, just a quickie as i have to do some work lol

I'm still feeling sicky, bloody gums are making me feel quite ill.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi taffy glad the colestis and preclampsia tests came back clear hun , i hope you are resting hun big hugs xxxx  

Me and j enjoyed the meet yesterday  tess it was lovely to meet Em she is lovely , and she was very good hun   

Lovely to see sam and maia and katie again they are growing so quick


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just popping in to say hello to you all.  Hope all your bumps and babies are well.  

I will have to catch up with where you all are.

Andi x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Andi, hope you are keeping ok.  Missed you yesterday


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Mimi .. is that a nawty pet name?  

I did think about you all, I'm hoping to make the next meet at Sarn.  How's your bump coming along?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was thinking and asking about you last night.  It will be great to see you at sarn in march

Only tiny bump, more fat then anything else hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy glad to hear that you don't have cholestatis and pre-eclampsia. the sickness sounds yuck. have been thinking of you today. if there is anything i can do just text me.

hi andi hope you are ok and hope to see you at the next sarn meet.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope you are OK Taffy, glad your tests came back clear. Take care


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Taffy, glad you're ok and that they are keeping a close eye on you.  Great having a hotline direct to the hospital too  

Michelle, I was wondering where you'd gone as hadn't realised you've changed your username    Hope you're ok hun.

Hi to all the other Mum's and Mum's to be


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura just wanted to confuse people.  How are you hunni hope you are well


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so pleased tests came back negative taffy not having a very good time at the moment are you ...but it will be sooo worth it i think not so tiny taffys going to make an early appearance   mimi i know maia is so busy she doesnt sit still long enough to be held anymore   kara loving your pic of luke crashed out in your nursing chair you must be working him hard lol claire how are you feeling ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how is everyone?

just got into work well a while ago and been told we are not being paid til monday! thats when next weeks wages are due ffs im already very overdrawn....gona have to look into this i think !


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

And they still expect you to work cheeky f*ckers.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

exactly so **** changing my next scan appointment they can bloody well pay me to go

this leaves me in the **** now, a little warning should have been given....can you imagine if i started maternity leave early i would never get paid!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

They must have known they couldn't pay people, i think you need to expect redundancy soon Kara.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i agree

this is part of the problem they are looking into getting a welsh assembly loan to pay everyone off cause they havent even got that! i understand they are in the **** but we all have bills to pay if they cant pay this week when there are guests here what the heck are they gona do next week when the place is empty. 

can you imagine how everyone is feeling working in this situation! its not a great feeling thats for sure


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I do feel for you hun, the uncertainty is awful.  Atmosphere must be dreadful, don't let it stress you out though.  Your still entitled to you SMP.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i could get in straight from the goverment, i just need to know and i do expect my normal pay when iver worked!!! its a joke

they should have told us in advance and i could have been a little more careful with my cash!

im not stressed about it tbh more uncertain and if anything at least im finishing anyway some poor sods are worst off than me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

seems if boss can not pay wage this would make them insolvent by default!!****


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought something like that but didn't like to say.  They should shut up shop really, they cannot expect staff to work without the reassurance of pay


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no say please cause i know im covered for SMP so at least thats something after all who the hell would employ a lady who is 27 weeks pregnant lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

one of the lads has now been told he will have a cheque today but cant pay it in til tomorrow!!!! umm i will see what happens with mine now


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Kara
I was going to say you should ask for permission for the work issues board, but can see that you have posted there already this morning  
It sometimes takes a while for a reply from them, but they will give you the full info hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks shell

my boss has done the wages and now we can pay in tomorrow!! talk about change your tune, next week is gona be a dodgy week


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It sounds like they don't know what is happening themselves


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they dont and its very sad for them and for everyone as no one knows where they stand

one a postive note for the day my nursery lamp has arrived yay yay.

claire how are you? if you reading this hope your well


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll have to stop spending money now lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

boss has just told me that they cant make people redunant now as the goverment scheme takes too long to set up

they dont know their **** from their elbow right now lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara so sorry that this is happening in work to you. really hope that it doesn't stress you out.

taffy hope your ok

claire hope you are well

hi to all mummies and mummies to be


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks queenie thankfully im not stressed by it lol.


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Kara, Just wanted to say a quick hello and sorry that you are being messed about by work. Glad you're not too stressed out about it all, you've been through much more stress than they can give you on your journey haven't you. Hope your bump is helping to keep everything in perspective x

Hi to all the other mummies and bumps, hope everyone is well


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara they sound really annoying.

I have to have glasses for reading (its all down f*cking hill from now on ) lol.  Apparently i have a stigmatism in both eyes, long vision ok though  so only reading glasses


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you mrs t, your message means alot to me.hope your ok matey

miriam btw hows your neck?

crikey michelle you have had a week of it, with dentish and horrid bleeding gums and now you need glasses, im sure you will pick some trendy ones....was you eye exam free?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dentish is a new word i made up all by myself lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What with the dentish lol love the new word.  Oh yes i have bought a pair of kookai and had a pair of morgan ones free.  Yes i have had a week of it thats age related nothing to do with pregnancy lol.  My gums will get better my eyes are on a downward slope lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have decide that i no longer have spelling issues im just making up new words pmsl


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just like my predictions lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh god yeah i forgot how bad they were lol

i really need to leave work now, baby is battering my ribs (love it) im pretty sure baby has change postion as im getting mega high movements now and no bladder kicking and im also now getting like a wave feeling all over my tummy which is pretty wierd in a lovely way, baby liked 2am and 5am last night, how can i get back to sleep when our baby wants to have a chat lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats lovely, i can't wait.  I haven't felt movement yet or maybe a bubble or two which i'm not sure of


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i found it was like a fart brewing to start with but hey im still not 100% sure if it was baby. some feel baby move early and others dont feel anything to later. i can say one thing, it is an amazing feeling that can not be beaten well not so far in my life maybe birth will be the icing on the cake (ouch)

im gona sod off home in 20 ish minutes i hope


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Safe journey then hun


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies I am here, just have had a couple of busy days, and nausea has returned  .

Kara sorry your having a difficult time at work, hope things settles for you.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire sorry to hear your feeling sick and being so busy

have you got your scan date through yet?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah scan is on the 15th of feb, which is a week late, they're very busy in our local antenatal clinic.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope sickness doesnt stay to long Claire   Kara my neck was real stiff when i got up this morn have took neurofens all day so ok at the moment see what its like in morning again ...hope work sorts out what there doing soon for you


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Clare, hope you feel better soon

Mimi, I have astigmatism too, had glasses for years and my eyesight hasn't changed much over that time. I will start to worry when I have to hold the newspaper up to my nose to read it! Hope your gums get better soon hun. Glad to hear bump is coming along nicely!

Kara, good luck for your 4d scan tomorrow. That will be a good end to a crappy work week. I hope your employers get their act together so you know what is going on, you so don't need extra stress now.

Taffy, hope you are OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning

miriam hope its better today if not get to your gp you could have pulled a muscle

thanks sarah, i am really looking forward to this scan and thats a first, i will probably be nervous tomorrow

well im in work and feel really poop, i hardly slept a wink, went to bed at 1030pm cause i got in a strop with luke and he must have gone to sleep downstairs til the early hours, well i dont think i sleep an hour solid just couldnt get comfy at all and was sneezing and coughing and generally feeling not myself. gona have some food in a minute and a cuppa and hope i feel better cause it deffo feels like im coming down with something or am i just very tired and hormonal!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

hope your not coming down with somthing Kara,hope its just your hormones  
cant wait to see your 4d scan pics

Miriam I did that last week,took a few days to go to ouch  

Hope all the bumps and mums are all well today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara hope you feel better soon hun

Sarah thanks hun, hope you are well

Claire glad you have app for scan bet you can't wait

Taffy hope your ok hun

Hi to everyone who i have missed


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers girls

i certainly dont wana be stuck in work til 7pm boo boo

i will deffo post some scan pics as soon as i can, the scan is in swansea at 615pm so might not be home to later and if i feel like this i will be sleeping. 

how is everyone today? any news? any plans?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Im ok thanks  In work but can barely keep my eyes open. Got in from work last night and slept for about 6 hours on the sofa - but was then up and down all night with indigestion and sickness again. Roll on 12th February......  

Claire sorry to hear your sickness is back - hope it doesnt stay too long

Kara - work sounds poop - hope they sort your cash out soon. Try not to let them stress you out with it all. 

Mimi - when you have your next scan it will all come together - you will be able to see baby move on screen and realise that what you are feeling is baby, if that makes sense. I had been feeling stuff before 20 week scan but wasnt sure whether it was baby until the scan. 

Miriam hope your neck improves - sounds painful 

Ravan hope you and Sam are OK  

Hello anyone I missed - my brain is mush lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh girls sounds like you are suffering in your pregnancies. I usually find that the harder a road you travel the more you appreciate the outcome but I doubt that's much consolation to you all at the mo. Take care of yourselves. Mrs T


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara all the very best for scan tomorrow. hope you get a better night sleep tonight.

oh taffy poor you, you have suffered lately. hope you get to feel better soon . not long to go now. 

miriam hope your neck gets better soon

claire glad you have a scan app.

mimi hope your well

raven hi to you and sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

well ive had a some what interesting and scary day and managed to get into a right state

at around 10am this morning i had some braxton hicks and by 1130 they had got regular and painfull and i also had some period type pains and i was in tears and panicing so i called the hospital and they told me to get in for monitoring and to go home first and get my hand held notes, so i called my boss and left. baby was giving the odd kick but not as normal anyway i got to the hospital after dashing home and grabbing some pj's and my notes and once there a student midwife who was lovely hooked me up to the machine and off baby went and started kicking like mad...sods law lol. heart rate was good and some uterine activity but it had settled when resting!!....i was left on monitor for a while in a room by myself which was nice. another midwife came as they have swapped shifts and spoke to me and had a feel of my belly and then said the doc would come and see me very soon......an hour and a half later the doc came, she was foreign and quite hard to understand which i always find a little embrassing as i have to keep saying pardon.
she asked lots and lots of questions and examined my belly and was quite rough feeling where the baby was laying, they she took some swabs which again wasnt nice and she made me bleed then took bloods from my arm, she had to take two lots, one from each arm cause she snapped something in the bottle! each blood test hurt too which is the first time for a long long time a needle has hurt me. she said blood results would be an hour ish this was at 450pm by 730 id had enough of waiting and pushed the button to call a nurse and she said another half hour. by this time luke was there too. blood results came at 845ish i think and i was discharge as no infection shown in the results

they have put it down to braxton hicks and stetching and said im probably feeling more due to my petit size and the baby is now starting to get heavier that is why it mostly happens when im up and about. im to call if it happens again or if im worried at all. even through it doesnt all read good i did feel very looked after but not fully reasured! 

hope everyone had a peaceful day


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

What a day Kara, you make sure you rest up and take care of you and your mini Ellard


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

kara how scarey hope these bh's go away


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girls

have to say it really fightened me and i thought i was going into preterm labour, very scary and the more i worried the more of a state i got in which made it all worst imsure but i couldnt help it. time to not get stressed at all i think


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just try to relax hun, can't you go on the sick


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure i could but not sure if thats gona help!

at least the maternity ward and staff are lovely


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Of course it will help you can spend your time sitting and chatting to me on the computer lol.  No just try and relax, are the bh painful


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

true...gona see mw on wednesday and see what she says

they arent painful all the time but were this morning which i knew needed checking out.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You definitely did the right thing hun, take care qand good luck for scan tomorrow.  Maybe that will help to relax you when you see LO


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers, hope i have a good nights sleep too. wish this BH would **** off, i dont like


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Try and sleep.  I'm off to bed now speak tomo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me too soon

night night. im gona stay in bed as long as i can in the morning


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh gosh Kara, such a scare for you. I hope you sleep tonight and get a good rest before your scan which I'm sure will be truely amazing and will look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Kara, sorry to hear you've had such a scare today, you did absolutely the right thing in getting checked out. Hope you get a good nights sleep and will be more relaxed for tomorrow, best of luck for your scan, take care


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad you and baby are ok kara i know its scary when you get pains you did the right thing and dont be scared to ring them again if you are worried thats what they are there for   cant wait to see pics of your 4d tomorrow   taffy seems you have bad case of sickness i thought it would of left you by now   mimi and claire hope you are both feeling ok you got all this to come


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara hope your feeling a bit better today and you have a great 4d scan,cant wait to see the pics.

Morning all hope your all well this morning


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Kara - just seen this - hope you are OK  You did the right thing getting yourself checked.  
Try and take it easy - and enjoy your scan this evening . 
The one good thing is that you will be a little more prepared when the big day eventually comes having been on the ward (not much of a consolation, I know!)

I am pleased to report a sickness free night - and I had quite a good sleep too - and only one more day in work till the weekend yay 

Hope everyone else is ok 
x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh kara poor you what an awful day. i hope those bh go away for you.

hope you have a nice lie in and and enjoy the scan today. can't wait to see your pic's.


taffy glad to hear you had a good night sleep and no sickness. i hope it continues for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MORNING

thanks for all your good wishes and support ladies it really means the world to me it really does

taffy yay a sickness free night.
i didnt see much on the ward to be honest as i was in a room on my own, between the main ward and the delivery suite i think, maybe its like a pre delivery room as there was a birthing ball in the bathroom.

thankfully i sleep quite well and baby was being very active last night and this morning yet i still have this niggling pain which is what they said it stetching. im looking forward to the can tonight, feel a bit strange to already be at the stage of a 4d scan

ravan massive thank you hun, you are a bloody star for phoning me yesterday and helping me calm down. almost time for your appointment yay yay

mimi how are you today?

miriam hope your neck is better

claire you ok hun?

ebonie how is j today, is he still getting stroppy with you sometimes lol

popsi hiya huni, more shopping at the weekend?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Kara, Taffy - glad you both had a better night. Hope you are OK today and all goes well tonight Kara.

Hope all mums and mums to be are well today


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - maybe you got the private suite as you are a local celeb lol 
Were there any paps waiting around outside for pics when you came out?! 
Glad you had a good sleep too 

Hope everyone else is having a good day
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara hope the scan goes OK later


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara you are very welcome,so glad everything is ok.  Hurry up with that scan pic,want to see your baby


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

seems we have a naughtie baby on board lol, baby wouldnt show face and is now head down facing my back and wouldnt move, not that the sonographer gave us much time really which annoyed luke a little. so back on thursday and hope baby is not so camera shy then as they only invite you back once!!! umm we will see about that

i thought baby had moved and the movements feel different. we got a tiny little look of a nose but that was it..

how is everyone?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Your baby wants mummy and daddy to have a surprise and not see he/shes face lol 

Hope you get better luck next week hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i think you have a trouble maker on board kara.   i hope baby ellard turns around by thursday for you. i have heard of some places sending women for a walk to try and get baby to turn.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh dear! What a shame - naughty baby   Hope you have better luck next time. 

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah little monkey, bet baby is a girl lol. next time if baby is not playing ball i will insist on going for a walk lol. i think she had a backlog and luke says we were rushed but i think she knew baby wasnt gone move lol...we did get there late too which didnt help opps

baby has been moving since getting back in the car lol

so next week, mw wed, scan thursday and then scan friday. jeez


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i was thinking a boy cos boys can be trouble makers.

what is scan on friday for


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl

another cervix scan on friday, they stop at 32 weeks and i have to say im looking forward to that too

think im gona have a nice soak in the tub


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

enjoy your soak


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I was told by midwife that kneeling forward on all fours can make baby move when I was very uncomfy - but that was a little while ago so there may be less room for manouvre now lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

how you feeling today taffy


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Better thanks Queenie  - almost human lol

Well in an effort to make up for the disappointment of not getting to see mini-ellard I have finally got off my butt and got hubby to take a pic of my bump ..... hope this works lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah that makes up for the disappointment yay yay

you look great and you have grown alot


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

wow taffy your bump has grown loads since i last saw you. you look wonderful.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wow taffy you got a lovley big bump  kara nevermind hopefully baby wont be as camera shy next week i wouldnt of been happy being rushed out of there tho


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hiya ladies  

Kara soundss like a very scary day you had hun so glad everything is ok , my niece
was in pain like you for a long long time before he was born,she is as little as you ,maybe its worse  
cause ur small . just take it easy hun big hugs      

Taffy .your bump have grown loads since i last seen you you are 
looking well hun will be nice to see at the next meet    

Miriam#how is maia still running you ragged  

ravan~hope sam is ok  

hugs to everyone else   

J is being pretty good kara   he still thinks im cruel
for not letting him be normal and go out on
the streets   lol but at this moment in time he is curled up fast asleep
on the settee   so sweet


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh hes a little sod bet he refused to go to bed   maia is knackered tonight too hasnt slept since 4 and only had 2 little sleeps all day so hoping shes down for the night


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, sorry you've had a difficult few days hun.  I hope things are more settled now and baby ellard is behaving him/herself!  Where are you having your 4d scan?  

Taffy, lovely bump  

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

wow great bump taffy, lovely pic. Hope you feel well over the weekend  

Hope you are ok Kara. Naughty mini ellard! I'm sure will be a diff storey when you go back for another scan.

Hope all mums and mums to be and little ones are well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

little monkey aka mini ellard was awake all night and must have turnt cause ive had a beating lol

i went to a place in swansea called oaktree parc clinic that has just started 4d scans. i was thinking last night what to do if little monkey is still hiding on thursday cause im not paying 200 quid for bugger all lol

off to somerset today (snow permitting) to have some photos taken

hope everyone else is well


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just a quick post

Taffy you look scrummy, lovely bump

Kara hope your to uncomfortable

Claire how are you

Ebonie hi it must be tough imposing rules on such a handsome pants

Pix good luck today hun

Queenie hope your ok sweetie

I had my blood results back today and to my surprise i am 1:1376 chance of having a downs baby.  Thought for sure i would have a high risk result cos of my age


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Michelle that is wonderful news bet you are over the moon   Thats one less thing to worry about those results are great.

Taffy wow you have grown loads since we saw you last you are looking well.  How are you feeling you been having quite a rough time of it, hope the sickness has eased  

Claire how are you?

Kara hope you managed to get to Somerset today and have some pictures taken, will we be seeign these on here?  Shame about the scan though hipefully baby would have moved by thursday thats quite a few days more yet.

Ebonie hows the discipline going?  J not been on on the street yet then?

Hi Miriam and Maia and HI Amanda and SAm  
Hi to anyone else i may have forgotten


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Brilliant news Michelle on your blood results, you must be feeling very relieved.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

fantastic news Michelle


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow Michelle - thats is really great news - you must be very pleased   Hows that bump coming along? 

Kara - how are the BHs - hope they are less painful. Hope you have had a lovely day enjoying your photo session    

Claire - how you feeling today? hows the sickness? hope its just a passing phase for you  

Cath - was it you looking for white and silver/grey bedding - Next had some white with the tatty grey teddy (from the greetings cards) on and John Lewis had some nice Claire de lune white and silver stuff.   

Ebonie - lovely to hear from you - see you at the next meet  

Hello Queenie, Pix, Laura, Ravan and Miriam (and anyone Ive missed!) - hugs to Sam and Maia  

Thanks for all your lovely comments guys - I am feeling ok thanks   have got a bit of a cough / cold, indigestion is still there but the sickess has eased a bit so and I am sleeping a little better and I seem to have got used to the itching and headaches. Was well enough to go on a little shopping spree this morning ...... Mamas and Papas, Boots and Babies'r'us - and then we went to collect my mothercare and kiddicare goodies that have been delivered to mum and dads this week  Think we now have all the essentials from the list - apart from the baby bath - I am a bit baffled by all the baths/supports etc and what we need/whats going to be the easiest to use? Any tips mummies?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Good news for you michelle major weight of your mind  

kara~Hope you have had a lovely day today hun and them bh have eased   

Taffy ~i bet you are so excited now hun all that shopping for the baby fantastic
for you .so exciting . I hope you are relaxing as well though   

J went down our friends house today their son is the same age as him
well they played out the park which is in front of their house  
darren picked  him up and when he came in ,hehad scrams on his face
apparently a 12 year old was smashing ice on his face   i was fuming
He told our friends that he fell. Omg i was bouncing the once he goes out 
and this happens . so not happy if i knew the boy id be down his house..
am I Over reacting!!! Should i let him out?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

em i don't think you are over reacting. i think he is a bit young yet to be out. hope j is ok and is not too upset about what happened. hope you are ok as well.

congrats michelle  that is great news.

taffy glad that you are feeling better today. wow that must have been exciting to be collecting all your baby things. ooh not long to go. so excited for you.

kara hope you have had a lovely time in somerset.

hi to everyone


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG em thats bad. No i dont think you are over reacting that child is twice his age.  Thats bad.  Id want to be over the child's mother's house too  

Taffy glad you had a good day shopping.  Hope you get to decide what bath you gonna buy.  There is so much choice with everything.  I know there is one on the market which is good where the baby is supported at an angle and so you dont need to hold them. Dont know where its from tho and dont know the name sorry.  But if your happy to hold the baby a normal baby bath is fine thats what my sister had and her boys werent in it long and then she put them in the main bath so they could kick around.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Taffy love the picture,growing beautifully  

Kara enjoy your photo shoot  

Em your right to feel like that,I'd go looking for him  

hope all you bumps and mums are good today and having a relaxing sunday


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Taffy, you look fab!
Kara, hope your photoshoot was more successful than Friday. Hope mini ellard plays ball on Thursday for you!
Ebonie, I'm not surprised you are fuming, hope your little one is OK  
Great news on your blood results Mimi
Hello Miriam and Maia!

Hope you all have a good day today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

ebonie sounds like j is getting teenage years early, fancy someone smashing ice in his face, i would be bouncing too

mimi great news on your blood results

claire how areyou? hows the sickness?

taffy more shopping how exciting, are you all set now?

ravan how are you matey and how is sam the man?

miriam neck anybetter? hows maia?

queenie, jule and sarah hiya ladies

yesterday was a great sucess and it was so nice to see karen and lochlan (ivf wales icsi baby), the pics and amazing some are for private use only lol well i will show you ladies but i wont post um on here, not rude in anyway just almost nude lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning ladies

Thanks for the thoughts.  I'm OK thanks, sickness as eased, it comes and goes and when it comes I know about it.  Like when we were watching advtar 3d in the bay.  Feeling a little uncomfortable as well, suppose it's just everything growing and stretching.

Kara glad you had a good time at your friends with the pictures. 

Michelle good news about your results.

Ebonie are you able to find out who that boy is and then speak to his parents?

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ooh yeah the stetching can be uncomfy, was the film good, we were tempted to watch it last night but i spend most of my time back and forth to the loo 

doing an online tescos order!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Online tesco shopping - How very sensible!!!!! 
I have just come back from an hour and half mammoth shop in asda and am well and truly done in lol!

Em - Hope that J is ok - that sounds awful and no you are defo not over-reacting I would be tamping too.  

Jules - thanks for the bath info  Happy studying 

Claire hope that sickness stays away for you. 

Queenie - have a good trip today - their holiday seems to have flown  

Hello everyone else x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i cant be arsed with going there, i hate it

breast pads half price at tescos, £2.49 for 50 yay, trying to buy little bits as bargains now.

taffy how long you got left in work?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am hoping to finish on 12th Feb - but I may have to go in on Monday 15th..... 
Im working at home on Monday as I have 2 hospital appts and then I have the day off on Thursday for physio first thing and its mums 60th birthday  - so we are arranging a surprise lunch. 
Then next week in 4 days in the office and work at home on Wednesday  for midwife appointment.
Got a letter through from work yesterday with details of what I will be paid during my maternity leave - Which looked fine until I saw I get no money between 6th December 2010 and the end of March 2011 lol. Hope hubby takes pity on me! 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats not long at all

what hospital appointments have you got hun? hope the pyysio goes well and of course your mums surprise lunch, how lovely

my boss should write to me in the next week, bet they dont lol. yeah the last 3 months are completely unpaid but you might get tax credits. every little will help

how come i manage to spend more online lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Taffy not long now.

Kara the film is good from what I saw of it, had to leave a few times as we went to the IMAX in the bay, and it made me dizzy and set nausea off.  I always spend more on line, so try to go to the shop now.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Due to see my consultant again tomorrow and also have the glucose tolerance test for gestational diabetes. 
Hoping she'll do a quick scan to see the size - as my growth scan is not until 22nd Feb - but depends on which room shes in. 

Next week I need to do my birth plan with my midwife - so need to have a think about that this week too.

Making sunday lunch for us now and it smells scrummy - am feeling soooo hungry today 
Then I plan to have afternoon nap whilst hubby watches the football


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire i hope your nausea eases soon, it cant be nice. how you coping in work?

taffy fingers crossed the bloods come back clear and you get a growth scan.wow birth plan time jeez thats come round quick, have you ideas of what you want? i have more idea about what i dont want lol

off to my parents for dinner later and gona take the baby clothes so my mum can wash and dry it all


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

For some reason it's not to bad in work, I can even manage the stinky wounds.  It's worse when I'm at home or out and about.  Suppose I should stay in work, maybe that will help    I'm just greatfull it's not all the time otherwise I would have to go off on the sick.

Hope you have a nice dinner at your mum's.  I'm on call so no sunday lunch for us, think I'll pick up something on the way home later from calls.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe your body is just kinder to you in work

bummer about being on call

im back to work tomorrow and have a busy week ahead too....


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Woo hoo - I just got a phone call from Eddershaws - our pram is ready for collection.  
Can't believe I'm sooooo excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara glad to hear you had a good time and that shoot went well. can't wait to see the pic's. 

claire typical that your sickness goes away during work. hope your not too busy today.

taffy wow you have a busy time ahead. hope you get to see teeny taffy again. 

hi mimi, raven, miriam and em.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh taffy how exciting, when will you pick it up?

i took the baby clothes to my mums for a wash and she laughed at the amount we have lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Taffy how exciting when will you pick it up or will you leave it in the shop til the baby comes?
Kara looking forward to seeing pics
Claire hope your sickness starts to ease must be hard when your working.  Im sure taffy can tell you all about it.
Michelle how are you?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Well ladies I just got in, should have finished at 8:30.  Went to a lady to give her her eye drops and found her lying on the bathroom floor.  She'd fallen over her own feet, what a Delmar I had part of me wanted to just help her up, but the other half was saying no don't even think of it.  Think this is going to be the hardest part of working whist pregnant.  So I rang the ambulance and of course they took ages as it wasn't a priority call.

Taffy bet you cant wait to pick the pram up, did you get the ICandy one after?

Kara how many bags did you take to your mums  

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

claire deffo dont go lifting anyone hun, its not worth it 

how is everyone today?

i really really hate to say this but i am struggling with a bad back and im not talking a twinge either, it hurts whether i stand up. im in work and wondering should i take a paracentmol or not, i dont want to but ouch.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara a couple of paracetamol will be fine,or a hot water bottle on your back is good too,I had a heat pad  
Gonna start getting heavy for you now,take it easy


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good decision not to lift Claire

A lot of weight that your body isn't used to now Kara, bad backs are horrid. You'll be fine with paracetomol the more pain you are in, the more you will tense up and make it worse if you know what I mean. Hopefully paracetomol will help relax it a bit


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara one or two paracetemols are fine.  If you are unsure ring your MW and get her advice.

I felt awful this morning had like mild period pains but they have settled now.  I think i actually felt a little kick today but still unsure lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers girls

i havent taken any pills yet at least, i have a pillow on my chair and as long as im not moving it seems ok

taffy hope your appointments go well

mimi how exciting to feel a kick, bet it was. glad the pains have settled

our little monkey has been battering me all day, seems to be having a little nap for the last 10mins and to be honest im kinda glad that baby is giving my womb a little break as omg she is getting strong now and i can feel bone!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you know the sex then Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no we still havent found out but i am thinking a girl lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well it can only be one or the other lol

Just rang MW she was chuffed bout blood results


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

all baby wanted to show was her **** the other day, i have a mooner in there lol

i bet she was very pleased with your blood results


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its good baby is active hun, means all is well.  

Are you going to find out the sex then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

baby is having a rave in there, makes me laugh how baby now kicks luke is his back at night when we are cuddling up in bed awww

no we are not gona find out, we could have ages ago but finding it is not for us even though i do get tempted, you gona find out?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was thinking to, but someone said to me you only get one real surprise in your life so why ruin it.  Steve don't want to so i won't.

I've got a lot of stretching going on today which is good

My friend had an accident on Sat in the snow, that was a bit freaking wasn't it.  She's ok just shook up bless her


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no what happened to you friend?

very true about the surprise, to me we have waited this long whats another few months. it would make chosing a name easier as we are stuck for girls names

i found the stetching eased but it comes back and feels different than earlier but hurts too.

i cant believe how much im growing now, i wake up and sure my bump is bigger lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You are going to grow a lot more hun, you have 12 weeks to go yet.  Unfortunately pregnancy doesn't go by size of mum lol

Jacks ok she was very shook up, one minute no snow then she turned a corner and there was snow and she skidded into a hedge

I think i have increased in size but i know i am going to be massive lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg im glad she is ok, how scary. it is so weird how the snow just starts in one place!

oh yeah 12 weeks of growing yet, i just need my ribs to give a little as my womb is tucked under them yet they have done no expanding yet. i have ordered a couple of bra expanders today which will help. im gona look like humpty dumpty and not care lol. 

you might not be massive you never know,


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've got a lot more room to expand then you lol and i bet baby uses it  

I need some new clothes now, i've bought some but need more


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i sense a shopping trip lol

i have almost out grown the maternity stuff i had, i can still just about wear miriams lovely jeans but have to leave them undone lol

i so need new knickers again and socks!! weird about the socks but they are tight around my ankles now, maybe i will nick lukes lol

my boss asked me today whether i was ok to carry on working, i was so so so so tempted to say no lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not long to go now

Yeah i need to go to swansea i think, hwest is sh*t for anything like that.  I need bras, knickers but ok for socks lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok for socks atm lol

swansea is the nearest place really for maternity stuff, carmarthen has mothercare but not that big, there is a shop in pembroke but ive never been there and its probably mega bucks

pj's are my fave right now, wish i could wear um to work but would look a little silly. at this rate im gona have to get some jogging bottoms!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

All ok at my hospital appointment - (well - apart from one of the nurses nearly having a nervous breakdown in the waiting room, them nearly cancelling my GTT due a burst water main, them having no nurses/midwives to check BP and urine, and then when they eventually got some staff off the wards - three nurses being unable to find my pulse lol!)  

Consultant soon reassured me by telling me I was in fact alive - she had managed to find a pulse!!! 
She did a quick scan - baby is measuring about two and a half weeks ahead, so the very, very top end of normal range. Teeny Taffy is estimated to be 5lb 1oz today - and likely to be 9lb something if I go full term (big - but not quite as bad as 10/11lb something!!!) 

If things continue ok they will let me deliver naturally and go to term plus 10 days before inducing me. In the meatime 
I have to be monitored weekly by the midwife so they can keep a close eye on me ( and my dodgy bloods/urines!) - and see consultant after my growth scan on 22/2/10.

Claire - dont you go taking any chances lifting patients. 
Kara - might be worth asking midwife for a support belt like mine - its supposed to take some of the weight of the bump to ease the pressure on the pelvis - so guess it could help your back?    
Mimi - hope your friend is ok sounds nasty
Peacocks maternity bootleg stretchy leggings and H&M maternity/feeding tops are the way to go (as modelled in my bump pic) - comfy like pjs but you can get away with wearing for work. (Dont give the game away like I did by wearing your slippers into the office though ) 

Hope everyone else is ok 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy im so glad its offical and your alive lol, glad all is well and teeny well not so teeny taffy is growing well, do you get another growth scan before baby?

it will be great if you can go naturally but if things change well all still good.

will ask my mw about a support belt on wednesday, i know this is when baby starts piling on the weight so i might well need one

maybe i will take a trip on h&m with my mum when we go to swansea and i might even take my plain black slippers to work, im sure no one would notice lol

hey taffy how you doing on the name picking front?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Growth scan is on 22nd Feb  
Still no clue about names whatsoever lol 
We are hoping to have Anthony as a middle name for a boy - as it seems most of the males in our respective families have this . 
Maybe Cerys or Catrin for a girl (although I dont think it is a girl!) or my neice has picked Toby for a boy - (which we do quite like - but doesnt really go with Anthony!)  
Hubby thinks Ryan for a boy - but it reminds me of them getting shot in saving private ryan and I want Dylan which is his bosses name....
Would like something Welshy - but not too obscure.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a book here of welsh names if you want it i can send it to you, let me know?

wow 3 weeks til next scan, thats not long at all. i cant believe you have under 8 weeks to go...are you all ready?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks - maybe if we dont come up with something by the time of the meet I'll have a loan!
Pretty much ready - because I had been thinking - from all thats been going on and with the midwives suggesting I may need c-section - that I might go early.... so to hear her say she'd let me go 10 days over was a bit of a shock lol!  
We have got most of the essentials I think and will probably pick up the pram at the weekend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your welcome to it if you want it, being an english girl the book is no use to me lol

oh yeah pick your pram up and have a play and get use to it, it will help then when the baby is here if you know how it all works lol

we are getting there now but i have to start thinking of a hospital bag, i have a bag which i brought for 3 quid its just what to put in it lol

breast pads are on their way tonight (im gona need to use them soon!!) with a tescos order of lots of nice food.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy glad your ok and that they are letting you go naturally.  We have a peacocks here i wonder if they do maternity, i like leggings cheap and comfy lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Taffy glad things went OK at your appointments today and fingers crossed that things go naturally for you.

Michelle peacocks should have maternity stuff as long as it's a larger store, ours stock some.

Kara I have a list of what should go into your hospital bag, it's in one of the books a friend gave me.  Can always post it here if you want.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Claire but i think its a small store so Swansea it is lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes please claire that would be fab

local peacocks is a no no! boo boo.

loads of places do maternity newlook, peacocks, asda! not the local ones we have though

claire how you feeling?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

No problems Kara will do it in a bit for you.

Feeling a little ill since I left work, typical.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe you should stay at work pmsl, im the other way and feel ****e in work

cheers hun, after the dash to the hospital the other day a packed bag might be an idea lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hospital bag list

Toiletries for you.
Toiletries from baby : baby bath, baby shampoo, cotton wool, nappies.
Clothing for you : 2 nightdresses/shirts, dressing gown, slippers, nursing bras & underware, going home clothes.
Clothing for baby : 6 sleepsuits, 6 bodysuits,  3 cardigans, scratch mitts ( if using them) (don't know why they say 6), outdoor clothes.
Miscellaneous : camera, books/magazines, snacks/sweets, something to drink, mobile charger, loose change, mp3 player.

Hope thats of some help to you Kara.

Yeah maybe I should stay in work, as I seem fine there.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so pleased your blood test came back low risk michelle   kara you got a few good weeks to go yet i was lucky only got uncomftable at the end with ribs .. claire whens your 12 week scan?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

It's on the 15th of Feb, it's a week late, as they're busy.  So not long really


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh well at least you will get a better scan pic must be hard waiting tho!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks claire

miriam did you have like bruised feeling under your ribs?

im home yay yay and waiting for tescos so i can cook something nice


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my darling lovely husband says no to any girl name i come up with!!!!! damn him lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol can he think of any you like? you better start thinking of boy one to just incase   yeah i had sore ribs when i sat certain ways but wasnt till later on so its gunna get worse i bet


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy glad app went well.

kara hope the back pain eases. my friend used one of those support belts. 

hi to everyone. hope you are all well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we have a boys name and had it for years...Kane but i feel like baby is a girl

queenie cheers hun, hope the aches ease, might try some yoga, i have a book

miriam yep rib pain when sitting and low back ache when standing lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

prob a leg diggin in your ribs thats what it feels like is it ok when you are in bed


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Miriam yes will me nice to have another picture, we have a really good one for the last scan I had in the clinic.  You can see limbs and head.  Will be nice to see how much he/she has grown.

Kara hope you feel a bit more comfortable soon and baby ellard stops using you as a football


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nope laying down is uncomfy too lol

claire you will be amazed at how much your little one has grown

having a fair few braxton hicks in the last hour!off for a bath see if that helps


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope bath eases them ... claire i had lovley 12 week pic could see nose and eyes real clear


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

batn did ease it and i did some movements to try and move baby, i think baby is back in breech postion and im kinda hoping baby stays this way til after the 4d now lol

just watched some of twins in peril and omg that was emotional viewing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya spooks hun, glad you and family are well

i saw this thread a while ago yet couldnt find it again lol, will have to post come pics

i had a better nights sleeps and even stayed in bed an extra 10mins, such a rebel i am lol, baby has deffo moved postion and made things a little more comfy in the rib department

gona write a few quesitons for the mw tomorrow

how is everyone?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im on pins abit today, a very good friend of mine is due to become a mummy and might already be one!

work is ****e, boss here milling around


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh ******** just remembered i didn't take my clexane last night.  I've taken it now but worried


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was very late doing one of my clexane once but if your really worried give your midwife a call, im sure its ok but understand your concern


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Memory like a sieve,


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it will get worst too.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It was bad before.  I can't get through to my mw


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

do you have her mobile number? they tend to be in surgery until 930am unless clinic well that how mine work

how late were you?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Didn't take it last night and only just remembered this morning.  I've taken it now and will take one later tonight


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Michelle your m/w's number should be on your green book.Hope you get hold of her so she can easy your mind.  

Kara Ive e-mailed her too...hope it all goes well for her today.Glad you slept better,you feeling better?Sounds like your last 12 weeks are going to be fun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Ravan my green book is at home and i'm in work typical


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

phone your doctors,they will give you her mobile number.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you cant get hold on midwife you could always call the hospital, asked to be put through to antenatal or maternity....or do as ravan said...good thinking batman!

ravan yeah i think the last 12 weeks are gona be fun , bring it on...all the ups, down and round da rounds, i love it all!! im mad i know

ravan how is lovely sam? bet he will get loads of attention tomorrow

must go eat some toast and jab be back soon


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Phoned dr she in surgery, mw mobile is switched off and i am going to ring hospital now thanks guys


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

My doctor said this is ok, i don't think i will forget again


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

glad its all ok mimi...pregnancy brain 

Kara cant wait to take Sam,although I am aware there will be other people waiting too,hope they dont mind me bringing Sam.Had an e-mail from Lyndon too saying come up and see me.So I'm looking forward to seeing the crew.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Ravan, hope things go ok for you today.  I'll be thinking of you


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Morning all   i forgot my clexane once and i'm on 60mg a day!! I just carried on as normal the next morning and was told it wasnt a problem.
Kara- hope your pains have eased, this baby is doing somersaults inside you I reckon!!!! Well I'm off to work shortly as its busy busy.
Hope everyone else is doing well, I cant believe how fast time is going either!! I'm having a serious growth spurt now!!! lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi glad you got reassurance, its so hard not to worry over things

ravan say hi to lyndon from me, it will be lovely to see him

cath hiya hun, so your growing quick now woo hoo. i think your right about baby doing somersaults, i did some exercises last night to get baby to move and it must have worked. dont work too hard...you been shopping yet?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Cath, i've been so worried.  Just completely forgot what a ding bat


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i use to have to set my alarm to remind me lol, now i tend to jab at 1030am and 1030pm and so far im in a system

im finding i cant jab on my left side atm as its sore yet not bruise!! weird or what


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Clexane injections either hurt or not.

I've got to get my brain in gear lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mine dont hurt on my right at all but the left side it does and when i put the needle in. last night i jabbed my left side and luke moved on the sofa and the bloodly needle came out, then i stabbed myself my accident as i cant see passed my boob but got there in the end. it was comical

is there something you do every night that could remind you?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

does anyone know if a mw can write a prescription?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I not sure but she will get one from the doctor


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good good

i have midwife tomorrow and need something to help me go as everything im trying is only working a tiny bit and ******** to eating prunes lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just had my first stranger touch my bump! what a weird feeling, she was lovely and spoke to me about baby etc etc and i felt very proud that she notice but not sure about the touching part lol

reminds abit of how ****** off i got the other day stood in a queue in tescos and this women with a pushchair keep backing into me and i got very protective of bump, i stood well back in the end after saying bloody hell!!!! she didnt even say sorry...rude


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yes Kara your m/w can do you a prescription


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers huni, im thinking fibregel might work as i use to use it before

my energy is waning now and i could do with a nap lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Fibrogel should do the job, i just drink loads to keep regular seems to work up to now

I'm peeing for britain today, could it be LO lying awkward or isn't it big enough yet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah baby is big enough to effect your peeing habits for sure and its a downward hill now. 

im drinking lots and eating, fruit and veg. i also have a big love affair with orange juice with bits in that usually does the job but nope

bet you cant wait til your scan


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

My MW just told me to drink more wouldn't give me anything.

Yeah excited and nervous i hope everything is going ok.  I think i am feeling more movement but then i'm not sure.  Doesn't happen all the time

Thought maybe LO was too small


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well i have a backlog and fluid isnt helping lol

its not just the baby weight it the womb etc etc that is causing pressure on your bladder

when i started feeling movement there was no pattern at all so it could well be baby letting you know he/she is there. im having kicks in the bladder again today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its a strange feeling, i think LO is moving around but not actually kicking at mo, its really strange.

When did you feel a real definite kick


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i found the first feelings strange and wasnt 100% sure if it was baby or now, at the 20 week scan baby was active and kicking while scanning, luke felt baby kick at 21 weeks and i could see baby kicking just after that at around 21 and half weeks, which is quite early really.

there are ways to get the baby moving! drink ice cold fluid and eat chocolate.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i remember my mw asking at my 16 week appointment had i felt any movement and im sure i felt something a few days before but then nothing for a while.

now i get beaten daily lol.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had a warmish bath the other day and i am sure LO kicked then.  I only had a bath to see if it would work lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol and it worked yay yay

i bath all the time now as it helps the back ache but it took me ages and ages to have one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

looks like im not gona get paid again on time this week and im not back in til friday which means i cant even get this weeks monday in the bank til monday at the earlist

can you imagine how hard getting my maternity pay is gona be!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry to talk to myself again

seems **** and fan springs to mind concerning work!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle I know that you've sorted your clexane out, but just wanted to give you this bit of advice in case it happens again.  As long as it's within 12hour of missing the dose, give it.  But over 12 hours seek midwife/Dr advice.  It stays in your system for a while so missing one dose wont hurt.

Kara have you tried lactulose, thats mild but effective and you can take that in pregnancy.  Don't take senna though, it's not recommended.  The other things that may help is black coffee in the morning.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with Claire, lactulose is really good and if you have a hot cup of tea immediately after it works fast so Kara give it a go. Your midwife should be able to prescribe it if not ask your doc.

I am 22 weeks this week and still haven't felt any movement!!!   But I know from the scans that my baby is "super active" as they put it in hospital!!! and I saw fro myself on the scans but just wish I could feel it!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Cath when you had your scan did they say where the placenta was?  Because if it's in a certain position (think if it's on the anterior (on the front wall of your uterus), then it can reduce the sensation of movements.

Hope thats of some help, I'm sure the other may be able to help more


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad alls well with you and bump cath i wouldnt worry to much about the movements yet im sure you will start to feel them soon   michelle i was same as kara would set my alarm on phone to reming me to jab and take tablets whens your 20 week scan? .. kara i think work is taking the pee   hows sam ravan maias new thing last 2 days is the finger point at everything


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am well  off, ive just had my hours cut which in turn means over 100 quid less a week...thanks a bunch, to be fair they said (hope its true) that once i start maternity they entend to pay the 90% for 6 weeks going on my previous wage but come on is this really gona happen

i dont get an extra day off it means starting at 1230 instead of 830, not happy and been in tears all the way home.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

aww kara sorry you're having such a hard time with work.  

Are they allowed to do that? are they changing everyone's hours? do you have something in writing to say they'll pay maternity at your other rate?
look after yourself xxx wish there was something i could say or do that would help


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they are cutting everyones hours and telling key members now and the rest on thursday at a meeting which i dont need to go to but will

i have nothing in writing but its due by saturday at the latest!!!!!! i know it could be worst but just annoyed and upset and i know one thing im gona be taking all my appointments now in work time!


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh Kara hun, you are having such a terrible time with work, I'm not surprised you criedon the way home. Fingers crossed they keep their word on your maternity pay. 

Just give mini Ellard a rub Hun, it's sure to put a smile on your face. Try not to let them bring you down at a time you should be at your happiest. Sending you hugs, keep smiling. xxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara they have to give you a certain amount of notice before they can do that,cant remember how long though,did phone my bro (works with union)but hes out.I would definately do what Sam has suggested and get it in writing...about maternity. Sending you big hugs,hope you are okay.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girls

they said if we dont agree then we will be made redunant but cant have the payment til they have the money, its a no win situation....thank god we have most of the nice things i wanted, i just dont wana be there anymore


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara you need to get it all in writing...new terms of work,maternity pay,and that if they make you redundant within the next year that it will be on your old wage,not new wage.But you do need it in writing.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona ask them for it all in writing on thursday at the meeting i think, im also gona get a copy of all pay slips for the passed few months incase i can claim any benefits

i am calming down a little now


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Kara, sorry you are having such a rotten time at work, its so unfair of them to treat you and your colleagues like that. Too right, get as much as you can in writing and keep it safe. Might be worth a phone call to Citizens Advice to see if they suggest anything else. Glad you feel a little calmer, try to relax if you can x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh gosh Kara, that is a worry you can do without. Maybe you should look into seeing if you are entilted to income support


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara what a bummer.  Hope things go ok in the meeting

Thanks claire i rang dr, but i am so forgetful.  I forgot you were a nurse hun but i wouldn't have bothered you anyway

Cath i have little movements and they say on the second child people can tell but on the first as it is all new we miss it.  22 weeks wow i am 18 and still can't believe it

Miriam my scan is on the 16th so i can hopefully (if everything ok) bring scan photo to meet for those who want to see it

Hope everyone is fine, i have remembered my clexane tonight lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks pix might try that , mimi the meeting will just be about what i already know but feel i should be there


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You def need something in writing hun, don't be soft this time and let them get away with it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona be a stroppy cow now til i leave and want it all in writing, might even request it by writing to them


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

plus you will have some time to think about it Kara,it must have been a shock....get a list of questions together,that will **** um off  

mimi would love to see your scan pic


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan thanks hunny i will bring it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im off to eat

see you later maybe


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Take care hun, enjoy food


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Diol1/DoItOnline/DoItOnlineByCategory/DG_172666

just in case you want to check if you are entitled to benefits Kara. Scroll down there a benefit checker and tax credit adviser that will come up with any entitlements

/links


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara give citizen advice a ring and ask them what you need to get form them in advance, and find out what your entitled to.  Stick to your job description and don't do anything extra they ask, so no cleaning duties if it's not stated on your description.  Hope things settle down, your having a stressfull time of it at the mo.

Michelle you can ring me anytime I don't mind.  It's just nice that I can give advice on something that I know and deal with on a day to day basis.  I can always pm you my mobile number if you like, it's always on even when I'm working (naughty I know).

Ladies I have to say that I'm gonna have to give in on the no  , it's taking over my dreams.  It's only a couple of days early


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire that would be great, i'll pm you mine as well.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh not long then michelle cant wait to seee it   kara what a bunch of b######s they are at your work you shouldnt be stressed out ...if i was you i would phone citezens advice in the morning like the girls have said


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks for the link pix, think i need to call them and get a form sent

i have news that put a big massive smile on my face, my very very good friend is now a mummy to a little boy and a little girl yay yay. she has had an amazing journey

im off to bed now that im a happy bunny


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

fab news bet shes over the moon


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

aw that is fantastic news Kara, you needed something to cheer you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

just a quickie to say thanks for your support concerning my work issue, this is one place where i know im understood

im off to the midwife at 11am then im gona call tax credits and a place called know your right

hope everyone is well


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

hope all goes well Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im back

all ok but they never ease my mind about these braxton hicks and have again told me to get my **** to hospital if they become regular and painful again, i had a few while there which the lovely midwife felt

baby is breech again so i was right and midwife thinks breech and back to back and this could explain my back ache...im really hoping baby stays this way for tomorrows scan lol

my fundal height is measuring 27 weeks which is fine and she said i have a lovely neat bump. she is checking with the gp about what to give me to help me go to the loo as she doesnt wana give anything that will cause any stomach pains

antenatal classes are crap and they do one thats it, no breathing exercise nothing. 1st friday of each month then a hospital visit on the sunday, she said they have no resources which is sad really so im gona have to read more about breathing etc in labour


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Kara, are you home or in work?
You do have a lovely neat little bump and it suits you. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath im home thank god, you ok?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Put your phone wheres theres signal hun!!!! Hope the BH have eased for you. xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorted


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara glad appointment went well, and they have given you good advice about the BH.  

I've just found out my work have sh*t maternity benefits, never mind i should get tax credits when tiddlies born especially if Steve is still off.

I have a funny sensation in my womb area today, not horrible or anything but can feel like quivers lol (dead strange lol)

Cath hope you are well, have you felt anything like that in your womb area

Hope everyone is ok, back to work boring


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi do you get any company allowance or just standard 90% for 6 weeks then £123 for 33 weeks? hope S manages to find something else

sounds like you are deffo feeling your baby

im gona make a couple of phone calls about my rights

been having BH most of the day, some hurt some dont so not gona worry


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I get 90% for 8 weeks then SMP

Yeah got to be LO hasn't it.

Yeah hope he gets something, we alright for a while but he will be so unhappy out of work.

When does your reduced hours start


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its **** really isnt it when you have put so much time and energy into work

reduced hours start on sunday! *******


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well they have given me 2 weeks more because of my length of service.  I have also found out that i will not lose my hols so i can take them at the end of maternity.

Don't they have to give you more warning than that hun.  They don't play fair do they


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah you incur normal holiday entitlement while on maternity, i have asked for mine to be added to the end

i need to decide whether to finish now while on a higher wage as if i finish on a lower wage that will effect the 90% for 6 weeks and the holiday pay at the end. i dont really wana finish now but need to think about the money too

they are on their arses!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its a hard decision isn't it.  Only you can decide that but it does seem unfair seeing as you only have a few weeks left.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im doing some sums now to see what is better, nightmare

i think they are gona go under tbh


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It seems a bad time for everyone.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it sure it....thank god im pregnant now that makes me happy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg i lose a grand if i dont finish before they drop my wages!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have just wrote this

I have been advised to start my maternity leave as soon as possible.

I request to start maternity leave from the 7th February 2010.

Please acknowledge confirmation of my entitlement to Maternity Pay and when maternity/holiday payments will start and cease. (see letter date 9th January for request that any accumulated holidays to be added to the end of my maternity leave).


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh thats alot of wages hun

Straight to the point hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not much point beating round the bush, if finish i need to finish before sunday which is quite sad really, suppose i could spring clean the house lol...another thing i didnt consider is if i reduce hours/wages and they do make people redunant they that payment will be alot lower too

my mum thinks i should finish, getting paid would be a pain too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think with the upcoming problems your mum is right.  You are having these BH and maybe a bit of rest at home will do you good.

Anyway you'll have plenty of time to meet people for coffee lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah maybe its all gona turn out for the best.will have a chat with luke later too and yeah will have loads of time for coffee lol.

would i need back up from my midwife or gp do you think? they havent yet wrote so i think by law i can change my mind


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i am sure it wouldn't hurt, but i am not sure maybe someone else can help


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

might make a few calls


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah best to hun, maybe put a post up here and see who responds


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have spoken to mw and she was like omg kara are you ok are you having pains lol bless her, anyway i can say in my letter that she has advised i finish


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Will you go the sick now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no i would start maternity on sunday, i suppose going sick could be an option but they would still cut my hours which in turn effect the maternity payments.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

How much sooner are you finishing then hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

6 and half weeks earlier than planned, if i decide to


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Like you said talk to Luke


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

gp has prescribe me fibregel so wil pick that up tomorrow.

luke would love having me at home lol, no more cooking for him


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol, just like a man

Fybrogel is suppose to be very good, hope it works and you never know when you go it might help other things


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah typical bloke

yeah ive used it before and it is good...TMI im going since drinking orange juice again but still not going enough lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh good its uncomfy if you can't go and can be very painful.  Right back to work got to do my expenses, talk later


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Kara,

Sorry to hear you are still having a hard time of it, only you and Luke can decide whether its the right thing to do to finish work early but make sure you are putting you and baby Ellard first. After all, think how much money you have saved by being successful or how much more you would have paid to get baby Ellard ! Seriously though, all this stress cant be good for you so you make sure you take care. Thinking of you x 

Mrs T


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks mrs t, the main problem is i dont really wana finish lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

I understand, but what does baby Ellard want you to do, lol ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think im gona have a word with baby later lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeh, you do that. You take care hun, gotta go supposed to be working..


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you naughtie girl being online when your working lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Well working from home so easier to get away with it !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well it looks like im gona be handing in a letter tomorrow and hoping to start maternity leave on saturday , quite sad really as this is not something i really wanted to do. the worst they can do is refuse this

baby ellard is letting his/her feelings known tonight by giving me for nasty braxton hicks! naughtie baby

off to relax in the bath


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Have a relaxing soak Kara. Must have been a really stressful few days. Not the way you want to finish for maternity leave I'm sure but at least this way you won't miss out on what you are entitled to. I hope they don't muck you about any further and you can get on with looking forward to mini ellard's arrival.

Taffy, are you finishing too this week? Hope all is well 

Mimi, Claire, hope you are both OK.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara so sorry to read about work. i hope things get sorted and you are able to make a decision on when to start your maternity leave. glad you app went well. hope that baby ellard behaves and that you get to see him/her tomorrow. good luck for scan.


hi to everyone else. sorry its a short post but dh is waiting to watch tv.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks sarah and queenie 

queenie lets hope baby doesnt turn and get all shy again!


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hope work goes ok tomorrow Kara, good luck with the scan too, looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Heck Kara just read about work what a nightmare and at this time, im sure you could be doign without this!! Hope things get sorted tom and you have a plan   Take it easy and look forward to seeing the baby at your scan tom.  HAve you had the pics thats were done on the weekend yet?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck tomorrow Kara,hope bump is not feeling so shy


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

miriam I sent them pics to you again....one by one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no havent had the pics yet but wont be long

im nervous about tomorrow now work and scan lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes imsure you are a lot going on in one day isnt it?! Hopefully some of the day will bring you good news


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i just didnt expect to have to finish work now and in this way after almost 10 years but what the hell lol got to look after me

ive had strong braxton hicks all day im sure stress brings them on


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. sorry your having to deal with all this rubbish in work.. but i think your doing the right thing... 10 years or not you need to look after you and your precious cargo now... xxxx

love to all you other babes and bumps xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you all great

thank you

im off to chill and will let you all know how is goes when i get back from the meeting, around midday i think


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

will be thinking of you Kara


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck with work in the morning kara maybee its for the best that you finish early ..cant wait to see your 4d scan pics surely mini ellard wont be as shy this time   michelle the quivers must be baby   thanks ravan will check my emails now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning, bloody early morning on a day off

boss called at 8.18am to say meeting had been cancelled and no need to go in, thanks alot 

anyway i let him explain that there was no need for a meeting as he has spoken to everyone then i hit him with my news, he was fine and said thats best for them too as they felt there couldnt leave me for long after me going to the hospital the other day. he said at least they know where they stand and we can chat about it tomorrow, i told him i want to finish in a couple of days which again didnt seem a problem!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG Kara.A couple of days! I think your doing the right thing too,glad your boss is okay about it.When will you officially be on maternity?What you going to do with your time ? lol

morning all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know im not sure how i feel about it either but everyone seems to think its best! luke said it was a no brainer. the only concern i have is maternity will finish early now so will have to look into any benefits we can claim

i thought i would have some chill time for a week or two then spring clean the house from top to bottom lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Funny Andy said no brainer to lol
You dont need the stress from work,time to think about yourself for a change!I think bump is telling you that too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah your right and andy is lol

my curtain pole just arrived and its too long, boo boo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its no wonder my curtain pole doesnt fit luke told me the wrong size lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara glad you've got it sorted.  Right off to Narberth


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks spooks and wow no pain relief thats amazing

i have a yoga book and there is a local class but money is gona be mega tight now so will see about that


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im gona make sure i do something everyday, im even gona clean the cupboards out at some point lol

i cant believe that i get taught no breathing techs, i find breathing deeply helps when im having a bad braxton hicks, im deffo getting them more but thankfully only 1 in say 10 hurts.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

money situation isnt too bad but i wana make sure i can be off work for as long as possible, ive looked into tax credits and it looks like we can claim something when baby arrives


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

keep a close eye on baby spooks hun

chat soon i hope


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

glad boss was ok Kara   a tough decision and the right one made although can imagine that it will feel strange give you couple of weeks being a lady of leisure and will be so glad   I'll have to get the train down to visit you with all this free time you've got!!! I'm good with duster lol Is is today that you got your 4d, think so   hope she's hyper for you!

Hope baby spooks is ok after jab

How are you today Michelle? Sounds like you have started to feel baby, lovely.

How's the nausea claire?

How are you feeling Taffy?

Hope you all ok


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi ladies hope you are all ok. Kara sorry to hear about the work problems but on the bright side you are going to have loads of time to get sorted and also just relax before the baby comes, so exciting!

I wanted to ask you, ages ago you posted about a magazine story about inspirational women, has that come out yet and which magazine was it?

xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - sorry you have been having such a tough time with work. Seems like a good plan to finish sooner rather than later  Looking forward to seeing the scan pics. 

I have been missing in action for a few days..... been back in hospital since Tuesday morning. Got a call when I got to work to say there was a problem with my bloods taken on Monday and could I  go straight in for monitoring. My liver function tests showed raised ALT levels again - same as before but this time they had shot up from 75 to 175 - pretty bad to say the least. When I got there they said they would keeping me in to start me on treatment to try and control the liver. Then my Glucose Tolerance Test results came back - showing I have gestational diabetes.... They planned to start me on steriods and insulin but because this could in itself cause problems I ended up seeing no end of drs trying to decide on a plan. Fortunately they eventually decided I could come home. I have to take my blood sugar levels 5 times a day, phone the results through every day and go back to see my new consultant on Monday. Plan for now is to see consultant and diabetes clinic every monday and midwife every wednesday and repeat the bloods each time. If things dont settle teeny taffy may be putting in an early appearance - but they are trying to get me as far along as possible and keeping a very close eye on me. I was due to finish work on 15th - but my boss has transferred most of my work on the basis she is not expecting me back - and I think I need to be sensible and take things easy from now on.    

Sorry for the me post/lack of personals, theres a fair bit to catch up on  - Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh no taffy you really are having a rough ride. Lisa would be the one to help you with the diabetes as thats something can kept fluctuating in her pregnancy.
Perhaps finishing early will give you chance to rest and at least your work has all been handed over.
Kara good thing for you too at least you can plan and work out what money you are entintled to.  If you are claiming benefots you can also claim healthy start vouchers.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh taffy seems you are in out of hospital quite a lot so its probably best you finish work and rest up   any idea what time was karas scan?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh taffy so sorry to hear that, you are def having a rough time of it. i hope that they are able to keep this low so you can continue as long as possible. i think finishing is a good idea give you plenty of time to rest. if you ever want some company give me a text can always meet up.   

kara hope things have in work have sorted out for you and that you get to have plenty of rest.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry you are having such a rough time Taffy, good they are monitoring you so closely and sounds very wise to finish early and take things easy. Will be thinking of you  

Glad your boss was Ok about finishing early Kara, must feel a bit strange, but hope you will be able to enjoy some me time for a while now.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Taffy, so sorry to hear that you're having a few problems. I hope it all rights itself v soon and you are back to normal. Take care  of you and baby.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy hun, what a nightmare for you and a worry i bet, so i assume its day by day now, are you resting at home? god you must be fed up hun.
is this what is making teeny taffy bigger?
it is so good they are keeping a close eye on you

cath your looking fab hun, bump is lush



4d scan was a no no again, baby was laying across and facing away so went for a walk, tried coffee etc etc and then rescan and baby was then in the worst postion possible, back to back, breech with arms and legs in front of face....seeing legs and feet was amazing....little skinny long legs just like luke lol....gona chat with boss tomorrow and hand in letter


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so sorry you didn't get to see your little monkey kara. must have been amazing to see his/her legs. 

kara good luck with boss tomorrow hope it goes well. will have to have a few extra meets while your off for coffee and cake


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a few extra meets would be fab lol

thank you queenie, i also have a cervix scan tomorrow. scans all the time lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck for your scan


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy sorry hun you have been poorly, at least you are having good consistent care hun.  Hope you don't feel too unwell

Kara sorry about 4d scan, did you have to pay


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

seems mini ellard is rather shy   i hope she hasnt had to pay


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how everyone is well

no ive paid once and thats it, if it fails next time we will get leg and feet pics as that was amazing lol im not disappointed really i was the first time as i hadnt even considered baby facing away as everyone who has had a 4d well it works first time, i better get **** in gear, scan then work all day and need to speak with boss.

taffy how are you hun?

mimi you still getting feelings?

cath hiya hun how are you?

miriam did you get your neck sorted?

claire how are you? hope the sickness is easing a little

ebonie hows j?

popsi hope today is wonderful


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh just got a letter i have an ECG booked for the 4th march, crikey i now have 2 appointments that day lol

right better get dressed and get hair done, i look very fetching after a hot night and i dont mean sexy hot lol

chat later ladies


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your lovely messages 
I am feeling ok in myself (apart from a cough/cold!) - taking it easy and resting up. 
My blood sugar results have dropped which is really good start. 
Going to see GP on monday morning to get signed off for my last week of work. 

Kara - what a shame baby ellard is not playing ball for your 4D scan - you too have a naughty one! 
Hope scan and work are both ok for you today  

Spooks - thanks for that - I think my EDD is only a day out from IVF dates - but I a gonna go check my notes and dates just in case! Hope you and baby spooks are keeping well  

Hello to all the other mummies, babes, mummies-to-be, bumps and future mummy-to-be's 
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Big hugs taffy, you really are having a tough time  

Well Kara, so sorry that mini ellard wasn't playing ball again. 

How are the rest of the yummy mummy gang?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

spooks my scan date is over by 2 days and yeah i will not let them induce me 2 days earlier unless of course there is a geniune need

taffy good news about your blood sugar levels, are you finding it easy or hard to rest?

my cervix scan went well, measures 3.9mm yay so only have to have one more cervix scan now in 2 weeks. i spoke to the mw about braxton hicks and whether finishing work now seemed too early and she said no, rest up, do things you want and enjoy, also of im having braxton hicks its best to rest when my body says. she was lovely

spoken to my boss and im finishing work sunday, im doing sunday as an extra as their pregnant daughter is down for her birthday...they can pay me extra for this lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

great news about your cervix scan Kara and good to have confirmation from your MW that you doing the right thing finishing. too right they can pay you extra for sun!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good news about your cerix scan 

I have found it quite easy to relax today. Decided yesterday evening I wasnt doing a thing today because although I have been resting in hospital it was still really busy with all the drs/midwives/nurses/consultants/dietician coming around every couple of hours. I have made hubby take the car to work today and tomorrow morning in case I am tempted! 
I'm in my PJs and having a duvet day on the sofa watching daytime tv. Not sure how easy I'll find it to take it easy for the next 7 weeks or so though!

Kara we had 4 ante natal classes and they didn't cover breathing at all. I think this was on the basis that everyone is different,you dont remember much of it when the time comes and the midwives will take you through all you need to know about the breathing "on the job" so to speak!  

I have been looking into hypnobirthing for relaxation and have bought the natal hypnotherapy CD preparation for hospital birth (I also have the IVF companion one if anyone wants it!) - not listened to it yet but will let you know if its any good.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks pix and taffy

taffy i find you can never rest in hospital the same, have you picked up your pram?

im waiting for luke to glue and tack the drawers and my mum to bring over all the baby clothes she washed and then that can all go away. got to get a new curtain pole, blankets and a few other bits and bobs and i think we are done. i plan to go to swansea with my mum in the next 2 weeks i think


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Going to pick up the pram either tomorrow afternoon or Sunday morning - then its off to MILs for safe keeping 
I plan to wash baby clothes next week - dont think we have anything like as many as you though lol!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

damn just wrote a post and lost it

get washing girl, there is a tv program on tuesday i think about a maternity hospital and a lady is in labour and looks at her husband and says' i havent washed the cot sheets' bless her lol

we have so much thanks to amanda and ebay....ebay rocks lol

crikey mini ellard is active today but still very much breech!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad your cervix scan is fine kara   you and taffy will have plenty of time to go shopping when your off bet you end up with more stuff   my sis is having her 4d scan later hope hes not hiding i want to see him


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam fingers crossed your sister baby is better behaved than ours lol

my bosses daughter has just arrive and she has 3 weeks to go and is tiny, i do looked bigger lol

well ive been having braxton hicks all day in work and cant sit comfy which baby's head between my ribs so im deffo doing the right thing finishing work


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Taffy you have had a difficult few weeks.  Make sure you get plenty of rest over the next few weeks.  If you need any extra information on diabetes let me know I have loads here from when I did my degree last year.

Kara sorry the scan didn't go the way you wanted it to.  It does sound like you have a little monkey on your hands.  Sounds like you've made the right decision about starting maternity leave early.  Make the most of the free time you have.

Michelle & Cath hope your OK.

Well ladies we bought our first baby thing today.  My friend rang me to say that our local baby shop was having a huge sale and we should check it out.  So I drag Rob up reluctantly to have a look, and we can away with a pram  .  It was almost 75% reduced can you believe it !!!!  It was one that we had fancied when we've seen other mums pushing them (we've been really bad we just have to look when we see a pram, people must think we are really rude).  I know it's early, but we just couldn't;t leave it, so it's now over MIL's after we had a play with it earlier.  We also picked up some baby towels and a couple of other little bits.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh claire what a bargain dont blame you for snapping it up


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara glad scan went well and i agree think you  are better off resting and not in work. good luck for scan tomorrow. hope baby ellard behaves.

taffy glad to hear you are feeling better and having a sofa day. how exciting going to pick up your pram.

claire sounds like too much of a bargain well done for buying it.

hi to all mummies and mummies to be.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers queenie hun

miriam any news on your sister scan?

claire good on ya hun, i love bargains and it sounds like you got a great one.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

how you feeling today kara.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

today has been an odd day, i went in late to work due to scan and feel like ive been there for hours. braxton hicks are annoying and im straving lol come on luke get my dinner lol

thanks for asking queenie, how are you?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

feeling better now thanks, had a bit of a down day. was feeling down cos of wait for lap and also fed up with everyone being pregnant and not me. didn't help having to organize everyone to sign card for collegue who is leaving next week on maternity. 
have organised the collection for and card for two who are leaving on maternity.  
i phoned the spire to check on price of lap cos dr g wasn't sure of excate price it was 2000 pounds so its too much to take off mum and dad so gonna wait and go on nhs.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww queenie hun, that must have been so hard to organise the card etc. i totally understand being down about a wait for an op, its hard and i did find it hard to switch off well i never did, i used the time to start my vits and enjoy a few nights out etc


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sending you a big hug queenie i know how hard it can be when everyone around you seems to be pregnant    my sisters 4d was fine only camera shy at end he looks like a chunky boy arms looked massive


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Mummies & Mummies to be  

Kara, lovely to hear you're finishing work early.  Enjoy the next few weeks before mini ellard makes an appearance!

Taffy, sorry you're having a tough time but good that you're forcing yourself to relax and rest.  

Queenie, sorry you've had a down day hun  

Is Popsi on this thread yet??


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi laura hope you are ok and not overworking yourself   popsis not on here yet i think after wed she might start posting in here if she has the time


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

hi Miriam, work still a nightmare but I keep thinking about my bonus paying for IVF, lol, keeps me going.  Feel like having a career change if tx doesn't work though!  How are you and Maia? I bet she's chatting away now?  Is she walking?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so you are still overworking yourself lol at least its for a good cause   maia is a monster ..shes not walking yet but wont be long shes up on feet leaning against sette and anythin else she can get her hands on ..she can say mam and nearly say dad lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

thanks laura for popping by, im gona try and rest

miriam im so pleased your sisters baby behaved lol

taffy how are you today?

mimi you ok?

claire is this the start of shopping now?

cath how are you?

well im in work last day tomorrow and i still dont wana be here lol, luke was up at 5am to take a mate to derby to pick up a car and then i couldnt sleep a wink, baby kicking hard and my mind was wandering, then i dropped off at about 645am to dream luke left me cause i had no money!

so looking forward to not having to get up in the morning and getting some rest before baby arrives.

im in the third trimester woo hoo


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope your last couple of days at work go quick Kara. I always find my dreams are more weird when I've woken up then go back to sleep again. Hope you aren't stressing too much about work and money, enjoy the time you have now and I'm sure all will work out - you will be sooo happy when mini ellard arrives all will fall into place for you

Mimi, Cath, Claire, hope you are all OK

Taffy, hope you managing to relax


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh sarah i wish, today is going so so slow boo hoo

now everyone has gone and its just me here on my own


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

is your 4d scan today kara or next sat?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next week hun, trying to give baby time to move lol, baby is still very much breech at the moment so im gona try some exercises on thursday and friday to try and get this little monkey to move cause this will be our last chance

did you sister go to baby bond?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah same place as me and ravan her babys breech too he looks like a boy chunky monkey lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

breech but looking at the camera and not shoving arms and legs in babys face lol

im really hoping baby turns, feels like space is getting limited in there now lol, i think baby try to turn and then doesnt cause i keep getting one sided bump lol

hows your darling little monster hun?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

You defo have a naughty one there Kara lol - Hope mini ellard behaves for you next week
Hope your day is not dragging too much.
So looking forward to seeing Sam and Maia starting to walk - hoping that I will make the meet on 22nd - but diabetic clinic is a monday afternoon so may be there later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy coming later is no problem as long as your up for it, just think by the next meet you could be a mummy....wow

my day is really dragging and i almost fell asleep....only another 4 hours at the very least

have you had any braxton hicks hun?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Yes Kara this is the start of the shopping, but will do most of it when Rob doesn't know   As he thinks we should leave most things to just before the baby is born.  Hope today goes a little quicker for you.  Have you had any more BH today.  My best friend had trouble with her baby as she is really small, and he had very little room to move around in there. But he did turn just before she had him so there's hope.  Your in the last trimester now, so not long to go I bet your so excited.

Taffy hope things are settling for you.

Well we're settling down to watch the rugby this afternoon and then off to see Rhodd Gilbert tonight. 

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire online shopping is great, ive used kiddicare and kiddisave and both are wonderful as is babies r us. i found it really good to buy things bit by bit as you dont have the big hit on the bank account

im having braxton hicks all the time, they ease when im sat down but as soon as i stand it brings them on, im not worried as most arent painful and there is no pattern and im having no discharge, well i say im not worried im not but it is concerning me a little dunno why really. 

i am exciting and nervous and even a little scared, not about the birth that at the moment doesnt worry me at all! i get very emotional thinking that we are really gona have a baby and that scares me in a nice way, its been so very hard getting here i just sometimes fear it. god its so hard to explain and im doing a crap job

i feel like i have something so very very precious and something so very loved that my emotions are all mixed up and if i think too long i feel my heart might just burst, fear because i am not an overly emotional person and these feelings are so so strong and intense.
im failing at explaining myself i think lol, god if id had a few bottles of wine i bet it would all make sense

sorry just having a very weird day today


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara I do know what your trying to say.  It is very difficult to put into words, how we feel after what we've gone through to get where we are today, and I think every women who's gone through treatment feels the same.

I have had a look at those websites, think I'm gonna order a baby bath and a couple of other things from there at the end of the month (around pay day).

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im glad you understand cause im not sure i understand myself lol, its crazy being so close

oh hun baby bath sounds a fab thing to order lol....

i need to get to tescos in the week to get a grooming kit and maybe a changing bag

i think the BH seem worst in work as i cant just lay down and let them ease. my bosses daughter has some yesterday and today and she is 37 weeks so anytime for her (she hasnt been through infertility)


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

It's difficult for people who don't have infertility to understand, even if they think they do, they just don't.  It may have been a long road but we've got there and just think in a few months we'll have our own little bundle of joy (or monkeys  )  It's bound to be an emotional journey, I don't know about you, but I never thought I'd be looking at baby stuff, let alone buying things.

One more day hun and you'll be able to rest when you want too.

Have you joined Tesco's baby and toddler club?  I had my vouchers yesterday, and one of them is if you buy a pack of newborn nappies, you get a free gift worth £30, and I think it included a pampers changing box, pampering stuff for mums and a few other things.  A bargin I think for the price of a pack of nappies, so will be picking that up when I go next


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i better go and join the club now lol

yeah i never looked at baby stuff before so it was mind blowing when we started lol

jeez some of these bh are strong, maybe baby is moving round!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just joined

i have a lovely changing box my mum brough but another one will be great for downstairs yay


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Claire its good that you are buying stuff now. I was like your hubby and wouldnt get anything until we had a wee panic just before Christmas. We now have pretty much all of the essentials and I will be getting the last minute bits shopping online with my feet up over the next few weeks  

Thanks for the tip about the tesco club - someone else said it was good too - I joined the boots one and got a free changing bag, which will do nicely as a spare/for hubby.  

I dont think I have had any Braxton Hicks.....  
Its weird not knowing when baby will arrive - and after recent events it all seems very much up in the air at the moment - but I am feeling ok about it all should teeny taffy decide to put in an early appearance now. You are right it could well be before the March meet as I dont think they will let me go to 25th March because of the diabetes - need to have a chat with the consultant and midwife next week.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah it's worth joining it just to get the money off vouchers.  I think Boots do something similar too.

It could be the baby moving.  If stay strong or get worse then ring your midwife for advice.  Do you have long left in work?

Yeah like you said on the other thread 12 weeks tomorrow, it's flown by, but has also been slow at times too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy deffo speak with your con they could well have a plan in place for you already. im sure ive joined the boots one but will try again as i havent got a free bag lol....online shopping rocks for sure i love it...

claire join the babies r us one too you get vouchers with that, i love money off anything

our little monkey is deffo trying to turn you should see my tummy all one sided and painful!!!it feels like baby moves and then moves back, little feet kicking me hard as baby turns or tries too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

got to go and lay down somehwere


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara hope your day has gone well, only one day left in work. hope the bh are not too painful.

claire glad you have started shopping enjoy every moment.

taffy hope you feeling well today. hope you get to come to the meet would be lovely to see you again. if not perhaps we could meet up after school one day. 

em how are you and j, is he still wanting to go outside to play.

miriam and raven hop maia and sam are doing well.

cath hope your well. 

popsi how are you and baby popsi.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

with tescos you get the baby and toddler parking permit aswell which will come in handy ...maia has stood twice today without holding on for about 4 seconds she looks so funny and to small to be doing it   karaare you ok just noticed you havent been back on since you went to lay down in work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

miriam ahh maia is gona be such a handful now she is fully mobile lol

i had a really rough few hours last night, i tried to chill a little on a sofa in work and my boss came in so back to my desk, i ankles got really swollen and looked like balloons and i had a few really painful braxton hicks and constant tightenings which werent painful, was so undecided what to do so just had a bath and relaxed at home and that eased them. went to bed earlish as i felt shattered, thankfully i feel much better today

last day in work


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning 

glad your feeling better today hope your last day goes quick and then you have loads of time to rest


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks queenie hun

im gona have a full cooked breakfast to celebrate my last day


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ooh that sounds good, i'm on my way round. 

how you feeling today, how are you ankles


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im feeling ok thanks, having some slight tightenings but i think i can expect them all the way now, my ankles are fine atm, i have wore looser socks in a hope that might help lol...i did try my older comfy work shoes but omg they felt tight on my little feet

miriam btw thank you hun for asking after me.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well at least the bh will get you ready for the birth. 

are you excited that it is your last day in work.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah midwife said the same lol

i feel more worried than excited tbh as it was decided so quick and i was really pushed into a corner! saying that in all honestly i think i would have had to finish soon anyway. i would have preferred to know my entitlements from them before leaving but im due to get that this week now!! boss has agreed i can pick up wages every thursday and he even said ' at least you will get them if you come' takes the **** really.

its kinda sad in a way as i know the likelyhood of me coming back is almost nil as they plan to sell and do i really wana travel for part time work when i could probably get something closer to home!

crikey i sound miserable but im not im really happy just kinda expected a little more after working for 10 years for someone.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm sure you have done the right thing i think with the bh that you will feel better resting up. it is awful the way they have treated you after 10 years of service. i hope after your maternity leave that you are able to find a better job nearer home. less travelling will be good when you have baby ellard to look after as well. 

do you have anymore things to buy now for baby ellard or are you all ready.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

all the big stuff is brought just odds and ends now like towels, blankets etc and my stuff for my bag and we are sorted. im glad i got sorted as the thought of walking around shops is not good lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie did i give you the telephone numbers for the assement nurses etc? sorry ive completely forgot lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes you did thanks. might give them a ring next week and check on how long the waiting time is.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no harm at all calling them, they should have all your details by then too


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Last day today Kara? Good luck Hun, I understand you must feel sad  it's a worthwhile sacrifice though. Take care x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara hope your last day isn't to emotional, just think in a few more weeks all this will be behind you and you will have no time to think of work.

Hope those BH's leave you have some peace they must be very scary


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep they are scary and make me very on edge! i much prefer it when im not having any lol

im in work all alone again now, feet up on computer but ankles are looking a little puffy!!!


how are you?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffs ive just had my head bitten off on the phone for transferring a call from another member of staff, **** this im glad im leaving and will now be very happy to walk out of those doors later!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i'm ok, just really tired as not sleeping properly (never have done anyway)

I think i have had quite a bit of movement today, but it is so quick i am questioning my self lol

Went out for my birthday meal last night, cos steve away for actual day.

Got con on friday and scan next tuesday.

You look after those ankles hun

Was it your boss that bit your head off


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes it was female boss!! charming

whens your birthday? did you have a nice time? are you getting uncomfy in bed?

so appointment this week and then 20 week scan woo hoo. i bet it is movements, it is hard to pin point to start


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wednesday yikes getting old

Your female boss is rude and this was a favour today yes

Its so hard, cos if you blink you miss em type thing

Just aware i keep sleeping on my back so i suppose i keep waking, oh well its getting me use to sleepless nights

I'll be back a little later as i have to go and get my birthday pressie from steve


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow wednesday i will have to remember

yeah today is a favour! buggers

i still roll on my back and at the moment its the most comfy but i have found that if i put a pillow between my legs and under bump that helps a little at least until i move!

hope your birthday pressie from steve is nice, enjoy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im home

my female boss didnt even come to say bye which annoyed me. ah well sod um lol

here to my new life lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ah sod her Kara, she's probally thinking about the work has to do now you've left.  But from what I can gather she did very little.
This is your time now to get plenty of rest before baby ellard arrives.

Quick question, when do you first see the consultant?  I think my GP has done the wrong type of referral.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire most people dont see the con til after 20 weeks i think, i requested to see mine due to being on clexane, if you want to see one ask at your 12 week scan and they can set you an appointment then


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara sorry your final day at work was so poop   but its all behind you now and you have a very exciting year ahead. Make the most of your time off to chill out and look after yourself and mini ellard 

Michelle sounds like you have an exciting week ahead. Hope you have a lovely birthday and that all goes well at your con appt and scan. 

Well I've been back to the hospital again today - had an awful night of vomiting, itching and pains and was feeling rubbish. They have checked me out - baby is fine but my bloods are still all over the place - my bile acids are rising so they will probably start me on some sort of treatment fairly soon - but they gave me the option of staying in or coming home and going back to clinic tomorrow... so heres hoping I can get a better nights sleep at home.
 
Good news is we collected our pram yesterday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no taffy you poor thing, it must be a worry for you both

what will they do in clinic tomorrow?

great news on the pram


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Not sure what tomorrow will bring - think I should see my new consultant but it was more to check my blood sugars etc in the diabetic clinic. Am starting to feel a bit fed up now   just want teeny taffy to arrive safe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hun its no wonder your feeling fed up, you have not been well all the way through and now your weeks away and still feeling crap. i would imagine they will want you to hold on a few more weeks if you can but i can see teeny taffy coming a few weeks early for sure

you body seems to be rebeling to everything concerning pregnancy.

have you finished work now? you need to rest if possible


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't officially finish work till next Monday but gonna see GP in the am to see if I can get signed off for the week as I cant face it at the mo.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think getting signed off is very sensible hun

hope your appointment tomorrow goes well, please update us


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh taffy poor you, you are having such a awful time. i hope that at clinic they can ease some of your symptons. hope you get some sleep tonight. hope your gp will sign you off so you can rest and look after yourself and teeny taffy.   

kara sod them in work can't believe how they treat you. just concentrate on what a wonderful year you are gonna have. look after yourself and baby ellard.

mini happy birthday for wednesday and good luck for scan and cons app.

hi to all you yummy mummies and mummies to be


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227477.0


----------

